# SilverStar lights



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Has anyone had any trouble with the SilverStar 9004 bulbs? My passenger side high beam went and I put one of the originals in until I could replaced it and the driver side high beam stopped working. I am now back to both originals. I had bought this bulbs for my high beams on my 03 Maxima since my low beams were HIDs, and never had a problem.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Look for Osram Silverstars, take a look at: Daniel Stern Lighting, you can order them here: PowerBulbs (Thanks to Stephen advise)

Worth the wait


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Oreo said:


> Has anyone had any trouble with the SilverStar 9004 bulbs? My passenger side high beam went and I put one of the originals in until I could replaced it and the driver side high beam stopped working. I am now back to both originals. I had bought this bulbs for my high beams on my 03 Maxima since my low beams were HIDs, and never had a problem.


Where did you buy your SilverStars from? Were they the Sylvania SilverStars? Just wondering for I have read the Sylvania Silverstars available in Canada don't last long at all and burn out very quickly, (ie a few months)

I bought the Osram SilverStars because of what I have read about the Sylvania's short life/burn time.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Just found the packaging of my silverstars and they are Sylvania. However, isn't Osram and Sylvania the same company. On the back of the packaging it says Osram Sylvania.

I had bought these lights in the United States.

Thanks for the information,
Greg


ViperZ said:


> Where did you buy your SilverStars from? Were they the Sylvania SilverStars? Just wondering for I have read the Sylvania Silverstars available in Canada don't last long at all and burn out very quickly, (ie a few months)
> 
> I bought the Osram SilverStars because of what I have read about the Sylvania's short life/burn time.


----------



## drags (Apr 17, 2005)

silverstars are too over priced in my opinion

i just went with Sylvania cool blues


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Saturday I drove my Sentra at Highway, ~50kms, with the Over-priced OSRAM Sylverstars at a Rainy Night (I have a night vision problem) & I were at ~120km/hr, with a total confidence.

They worth each dollar payed & each day of the wait, I got them from powerbulbs.co.uk

As I previously told, there's a lot of info at Daniel Stern Lighting Tech/Bulbs


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Oreo said:


> Just found the packaging of my silverstars and they are Sylvania. However, isn't Osram and Sylvania the same company. On the back of the packaging it says Osram Sylvania.
> 
> I had bought these lights in the United States.
> 
> ...


Greg, apperently even though they are the same company, what I read is the Euro Osram Silver Stars are a different bulb than the North American Sylvania Silver Stars.



from Daniel Stern Lighting said:


> Why do you specify "Outside North America only" on the SilverStar bulbs?
> 
> Osram, the well-established German lampmaker, sells a line of automotive bulbs they call "SilverStar". These are Osram's top-of-the-range headlamp bulbs, equivalent to Philips VisionPlus and Tungsram Megalight Premium. They produce the maximum legal amount of light while staying within legal power consumption limits. They have clear glass.
> 
> Osram bought the well-established American lampmaker Sylvania in the early 1990s, so Osram is now Sylvania's parent company. Sylvania also sells a line of automotive bulbs they call "SilverStar", but it's not the same product at all. These bulbs have a blue coating on them. Light output is of legal levels, but as with all blue-filtered bulbs, you do not get more light from them. The Sylvania SilverStar bulbs have a very short lifetime, because the filament is selected so as to be overdriven. This is necessary because the blue filtration coating "steals" so much light that only an overdriven filament can push enough light through the filter to be legal. The Sylvania SilverStar bulbs are also priced quite high. This is not because they cost a lot to make, and not because they're based on some exotic new technology. It's because the goal with this product is to take market share away from other overpriced bulbs like the PIAA line.


Complete Artical Here

I have been very happy with the performance of the Osrams from Powerbulb.com, so much so I don't think I'll perform the previously planned HID conversion.


----------

